# Im walking across america and i need a goat asap...



## needle2square (Apr 9, 2012)

I am walking across america leaving may 2nd to raise money to build an orphanage in Kenya.....only problem is the goat I have been training with though I love him is not going to be able to make the trip so I am looking for a stand in....If anyone knows of a goat that could make this journey and could hike about 10-17 miles a day please let me know....thanks


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Are you the person who made the video and went to New Moon Goat Rescue in Arlington WA? Someone posted a link to a video on the yahoo site about a fella who is doing this cross country walk with a goat. How long do you figure the walk will take? Good luck.
IdahoNancy


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

That sounds like it might be too much for one goat - 10-17 miles a day. You need a super-hero goat!  Hope your walk goes well.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

I came across a story just his week of a group walking Route 66 to remove a baseball curse. Looked like they had a nigerian or pygmy ... but in any event, the goat was walking half of the day and the other half they had him in a stroller! That would get really interesting with a full sized goat!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

If a person can hike 10-17 miles a day, I don't see why a healthy goat could not unless he was loaded with a bunch of gear.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Nanno said:


> If a person can hike 10-17 miles a day, I don't see why a healthy goat could not unless he was loaded with a bunch of gear.


We've done 12 in a blizzard with all five goats. Hannah took her cross country skis. Half uphill and half down. Only half were packed and we swapped half way through. It was a half-baked idea when the rain turned to snow but we did it in 6 hours.

I have half a mind to do it again when we get the chance. ;-)


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Nanno said:


> If a person can hike 10-17 miles a day, I don't see why a healthy goat could not *unless he was loaded with a bunch of gear*.


And if you're walking across America you will need a bunch of gear.

I would also use two goats. Simply because there always can be accidents or smaller inconviniences like a saddle sore, etc.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, it all depends. If this is purely a publicity walk to raise money, the goat may in fact not be packing anything at all. I wasn't sure if the human would be the one with the load or if there is a support team in a van or whatever. We don't have any details about that. It also depends a lot on how much gear one likes to pack along. If he's like Grandma Gatewood, he could pack everything on a pet pygmy with room left over. If he's like my brother, he'll need a string of half a dozen full-sized pack goats.


----------



## needle2square (Apr 9, 2012)

Well we have made it to Utah and the roads out here are really rough. I want to find a way to protect his hoofs... Do y'all have any ideas


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Are his hooves cracking or wearing down already, or are you just afraid they might? In theory, the more walking you do, the faster and tougher the hooves grow in response. But of course theories don't always work out in practice. 

Sopris llama used to make boots for their llamas who were going out on rough terrain, but then someone (I can't remember who) copied the design with cheaper materials and cut Sopris out of the llama boot business. But I've not heard of goat boots. That's something you might have to improvise yourself, or you might could use doggie boots. I know there are a few people that make those. 

If you want your goat to have tough, fast-growing feet, you might look into a biotin hoof supplement for horses and feeding vegetable oil (which is very good for skin, hair, and hooves). If his hooves are becoming cracked and dry, not only feed vegetable oil but also brush it on the hooves: walls, soles, heels--all over. It's like putting lotion on chapped hands. Good luck!


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

Also avoid pavement as much as possible. If you can utilize dirt trails instead of paved roads for your trek, the goat will do much better. He'd also be less likely to get sick from eating plants along the roadside that have been sprayed.


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

I've been following what you've been doing and the project in Kenya. If you happen to be passing through Laramie, WY, we'd be happy to put you and your goat up for the night.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I found that animal fat (lard) worked best on my horses feet.
Rather than vegetable oil or petroleum products.


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Is he getting any loose goat mineral? I dont know for sure but I would think that would be important for healthy hoofs. They say it's very important for overall health, I imagine a goat getting a real good workout like yours is it couldn't hurt. Also, the horse hoof treatments that you can get at any feed store might help keep the hoofs in good condition, it really makes a difference on horses.


----------

